# datenbank alter websiteversionen ?



## 4nd3rl (23. Mai 2002)

moin, 
kann mich erinnern mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es eine datenbank gibt, wo all die netten alten versionen bekannter websites drauf sind. 
also z.b. das alte design von gmx....blödes beispiel aber nur zur erklärung...
hat jemand ne ahnung?

mphg andy


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

http://www.archive.org/index.html

... sollte helfen ... einfach Adresse eingeben.


----------

